# Bristol youth club robbed of artwork at behest of red trousered godfather!



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-27050321

So, it's now in the museum after Ferguson sent this heavies round to enforce 'ownership' of a bit of plywood valued at many thousands. Not content with carrying out government cuts, he's now opposing hard up youth clubs trying to claw back money via their own enterprise and the largesse of locally born hipster pin up boys.

What a twat


----------



## dervish (Apr 17, 2014)

As it's on a council owned wall it doesn't belong to the club. He's well within the law to take it, it's also a lot safer in the museum than on the wall or inside the club (which is presumably not insured for artwork worth tens of thousands) 

Doesn't make him any less of a twat, they should split the proceeds of any sale at the very least.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't give a shit about the law in this instance tbh, right and wrong is very clearly defined here


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

Good on you Dennis. It was put there to be fucking taken by them. Why he didn't just give them the 100 grand they need i don't know.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Good on you Dennis. It was put there to be fucking taken by them. Why he didn't just give them the 100 grand they need i don't know.


Well this is true but I suppose he has a mythology to maintain 

Given that he made Bristol's museum an absolute pile of cash they would never have got otherwise, it's a bit of a fucking liberty to then muscle in on his gift to somebody else in need of a boost

To be clear: I'm not interested in Banksy here. I'm interested in the bullying behaviour of Mayor Ferguson


----------



## rover07 (Apr 17, 2014)

> "If we hadn't taken it, someone would have ripped it from the wall or vandalised it."



Yeah thank goodness he was there with a crowbar to 'save' it. What a wanker.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

Listen to the prick and his threats - the same threat that his Montpelier mafia are offering the rest of the city



> I think it was an unwise thing to do.
> 
> On the face of it that would be theft, so I think he should take a lot of care.
> 
> He should be careful and make sure he's on the right side of the law. I'm pretty sure that it belongs to us.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

rover07 said:


> Yeah thank goodness he was there with a crowbar to 'save' it. What a wanker.


He was told to take it by the artist himself. What a wanker


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

rover07 said:


> Yeah thank goodness he was there with a crowbar to 'save' it. What a wanker.


I suggest not jumping in yet rover lest you make yourself look like a dick.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2014)

1.	Someone has committed at act of criminal damage via vandalism. Maybe Banksy but it could be any number of people who can stencil art with an aspect of social commentary.
2.	Someone stole a piece of wood from council property. Another criminal offence regardless of what is on it. Defence of doing it before someone else did it isn’t valid. They should inform the owners and leave it to them to decide how they wish to deal with it.
3.	They then tried to exploit the artwork for personal gain / raise awareness of their situation. I have no problem with the later but the former is a bit sleezy.
4.	The council took it back because they can’t publically be seen as a soft touch on the removal of public property (a piece of wood). They haven’t started criminal proceedings though so they’ve been quite nice actually.
5.	Bansky is getting free publicity and so his people are keeping quiet as long as possible before confirming or denying responsibility. He could do either and fuck the vandal who really did it. Whats the other guy going to do? Admit to a crime?


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-bristol-26444000

Bet you were annoyed you couldn't steal this as well Ferguson


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

Jesus, you've gone back to being a dick then Gromit?


----------



## wiskey (Apr 17, 2014)

Gromit said:


> 3.	They then tried to exploit the artwork for personal gain / raise awareness of their situation. I have no problem with the later but the former is a bit sleezy.



This.

This is the angle I've been presented the story under, that the guy took it off the wall and then just tried to flog it.

(ETA at first it wasn't actually apparent he was raising money for any cause but his own iyswim - he was on R4 last night).


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/bristol/hi/people_and_places/arts_and_culture/newsid_8152000/8152214.stm

Luckily Mayor George hadn't yet come to power and was unable to sequester the profits from this sale


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

It's almost as though there's a pattern of Banksy trying to semi-anonymously help good causes in his home town


----------



## wiskey (Apr 17, 2014)

JTG said:


> It's almost as though there's a pattern of Banksy trying to semi-anonymously help good causes in his home town


why doesn't he just give them money then? I'm sure they could do without the associated stress


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

Gromit said:


> 3.	They then tried to exploit the artwork for personal gain / raise awareness of their situation. I have no problem with the later but the former is a bit sleezy.



What personal gain? Do you want to stand by that claim?


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

wiskey said:


> why doesn't he just give them money then? I'm sure they could do without the associated stress


I dunno, ask him. As I say, I'm more concerned that at the suggestion that there's a buck to be made from an otherwise unremarkable bit of wood nailed to a wall, the mayor has dived in to deprive an organisation already up against it because of cuts he enforces.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

As he goes round the city enclosing and selling off public common property left right and centre - thieving it in fact.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

Furthermore I'd say it's absolutely typical of the attitude of the Gloucester Road mafia that they should prioritise profits from 'street art' or whatever over the needs of kids in St Judes/St Pauls/Easton


----------



## rover07 (Apr 17, 2014)

JTG said:


> He was told to take it by the artist himself. What a wanker



Really? 



> Mr Stinchcombe said he believed the artwork was a "gift" to the club from Banksy who attended the nearby Barton Hill boys club as a youngster.



I think Mr Stinchcombe is stretching the truth a bit.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 17, 2014)

JTG said:


> I dunno, ask him. As I say, I'm more concerned that at the suggestion that there's a buck to be made from an otherwise unremarkable bit of wood nailed to a wall, the mayor has dived in to deprive an organisation already up against it because of cuts he enforces.



If he'd just given them money GF would have nothing to do with the whole process. 

I can't say I'm a fan of George, I never wanted a mayor at all let alone him.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

rover07 said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Mr Stinchcombe is stretching the truth a bit.


You think?
*since the work appeared, it's been the only thing shown on Banksy's website. Why so important?
*Banksy has a recent history of anonymously donating artwork to causes in Bristol
*His usual MO is anonymous tip offs/phone calls etc

Why do you think Riverside/Broad Plain shouldn't be able to benefit? You know how deprived that part of BS2 is of course?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Jesus, you've gone back to being a dick then Gromit?



Because i don't support vandalism? 
If you are rich and famous you can deface someone's property however you want can you?
Whatever!


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Because i don't support vandalism?
> If you are rich and famous you can deface someone's property however you want can you?
> Whatever!


You should be supporting the removal then rather than moaning about it and calling concerned citizens thieves.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

A bit of wood nailed to a wall = 'vandalism'
You clown 

Funny how that wood was just nailed on. As though it was supposed to be removed with ease shortly after appearing


----------



## wiskey (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok I'm confused ... was the bit of wood there already (and therefore council owned) or did banksy put it there witht he picture on?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> What personal gain? Do you want to stand by that claim?



They've used someone else's property to generate donations. Unless they are gifting those donations to the owners of said property...

Can i justify walking into a museum, stealing a painting, hanging it in my pub to get more custom / footfall by saying i was just safeguarding it before someone else stole it from the museum?

Although i admit I should have maybe just said gain rather than personal gain.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

Gromit said:


> They've used someone else's property to generate donations. Unless they are gifting those donations to the owners of said property...
> 
> Can i justify walking into a museum, stealing a painting, hanging it in my pub to get more custom / footfall by saying i was just safeguarding it before someone else stole it from the museum?
> 
> Although i admit I should have maybe just said gain rather than personal gain.


So you're taking it back then. Good.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> So you're taking it back then. Good.



Although i hear that Hollywood may pay him a 5 figure fee for the rights to his story.


----------



## dervish (Apr 17, 2014)

JTG said:


> He was told to take it by the artist himself. What a wanker



Was he explicitly told this though? It makes a big difference to the clubs claim if he did. Otherwise it is a piece of art in a public place, on council property. 

Surely Banksy would have known that this would happen, if he really wanted to give the club a gift attaching it to the wall is just going to cause arguments.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Ok I'm confused ... was the bit of wood there already (and therefore council owned) or did banksy put it there witht he picture on?



To be honest clarity on this would be useful. I've been assuming that the wood was already there.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

It's already very well documented that the club claim they were specifically told this.


----------



## rover07 (Apr 17, 2014)

JTG said:


> It's already very well documented that the club claim they were specifically told this.



Who by?


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

rover07 said:


> Who by?


Any denial?


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

Who is actually hurt by the club taking it? Who?


----------



## rover07 (Apr 17, 2014)

JTG said:


> Any denial?



So basically you just made it up about it being a donation by Banksy.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

rover07 said:


> So basically you just made it up about it being a donation by Banksy.


Have you read any of the stories on this? At all? In any detail?


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

Why do you wish to deprive inner city youth of sport rover07?


----------



## rover07 (Apr 17, 2014)

JTG said:


> Have you read any of the stories on this? At all? In any detail?



Yeah i read a bit in Bristol Post. This guy has gone out and nicked a piece of graffiti off a wall. The police came round and confiscated it since it wasn't his to take.

If it had been nailed to the wall of his boxing club, he might have a case.

But it wasn't.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

If anyone can tell me how the club, indisputably a force for good in a deprived neighbourhood, has done any harm whatsoever to wider society by doing this, please say so now


----------



## rover07 (Apr 17, 2014)

Because the graffiti was put up for the enjoyment of people passing by. Not for the purpose of being sold or put in an art gallery.

Why must everything have a monetary value?

Do the boys club go round cutting down trees because they happen to be nearby and can be sold for firewood.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

> This morning, mayor George Ferguson praised the boys club leader for his “tough judgement call” and said moves would be made to support the club.
> 
> “I’m delighted pleased that Dennis, who is a good man, has made a tough judgement call and has turned over the artwork to us, via the police..



The thief is now praising thievery and promising to help more thieving! This comes after the threats.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

rover07 said:


> Because the graffiti was put up for the enjoyment of people passing by. Not for the purpose of being sold or put in an art gallery.
> 
> Why must everything have a monetary value?
> 
> Do the boys club go round cutting down trees because they happen to be nearby and can be sold for firewood.


Why do you hate working class youth?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

rover07 said:


> Because the graffiti was put up for the enjoyment of people passing by. Not for the purpose of being sold or put in an art gallery.
> 
> Why must everything have a monetary value?
> 
> Do the boys club go round cutting down trees because they happen to be nearby and can be sold for firewood.


Enjoyment of people passing by? You don't really know this area do you? There are no passers by.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> The thieve is now praising thievery and promising to help more thieving! This comes after the threats.


Chuck them a few coins of charity after fucking them over


----------



## rover07 (Apr 17, 2014)

It's a very strange youth club that teaches it's kids to go round nicking anything that isn't nailed down.

And if it is nailed down, take a crowbar.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Enjoyment of people passing by? You don't really know this area do you?
> 
> View attachment 52297



tbf I've walked down there many a time but it's not exactly a main thoroughfare is it?


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

rover07 said:


> It's a very strange youth club that teaches it's kids to go round nicking anything that isn't nailed down.
> 
> And if it is nailed down, take a crowbar.


I hope they nick your shiny car to be fucking fair


----------



## rover07 (Apr 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Enjoyment of people passing by? You don't really know this area do you?
> 
> View attachment 52297



Yeah so Banksy decided to liven it up a bit. Good on him.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

Suggesting they sell a few postcards to help out ffs


----------



## rover07 (Apr 17, 2014)

JTG said:


> I hope they nick your shiny car to be fucking fair



I'd think twice before leaving it outside his club that's for sure. He might think it's a 'donation'.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

rover07 said:


> I'd think twice before leaving it outside his club that's for sure. He might think it's a 'donation'.


You'd think twice before even visiting the area you overprivileged twat


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

rover07 said:


> Yeah so Banksy decided to liven it up a bit. Good on him.


How can it be livened up when the only thing that goes down there are cars and kids into the club and and coming back out. If he was doing it for anyones benefit - as per your argument - it was them. But you say they can't be allowed to benefit because you a couple of hundred miles away don't want them to.


----------



## rover07 (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes it's for the benefit of people passing by, as art. Except now of course the kids on their way to fight club can't enjoy it.

Because Mr Stinchcombe has decided to remove it.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

rover07 said:


> Yes it's for the benefit of people passing by, as art. Except now of course the kids on their way to fight club can't enjoy it.
> 
> Because Mr Stinchcombe has decided to remove it.


If it was taken into the club they're going to - which it was - then of course they can. Now the thief Ferguson has stolen it and put it on display miles away on the other posh side of town. And you applaud.


----------



## rover07 (Apr 17, 2014)

His intention was to sell it to the highest bidder. Most likely a private buyer. At least now it's available to be viewed by the public.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 17, 2014)

rover07 said:
			
		

> Yes it's for the benefit of people passing by, as art. Except now of course the kids on their way to fight club can't enjoy it.



The kids on their way to the closed down club can enjoy it?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

rover07 said:


> His intention was to sell it to the highest bidder. Most likely a private buyer. At least now it's available to be viewed by the public.


I do wish you'd keep your story straight rover. One minute the key was that the kids on the way to the club (and the thousands of passer-bys you imagine go down this street) now its key that it's removed from where the kids can see it and removed to the posh side of the city miles away. Following this logic i take it that you want to remove all examples of street art from st pauls, easton, eastville, barton hill etc and host them up in clifton where a better larger class of passer-by can have gawp.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

This is very much a class issue, plain and simple. The ruling class have flexed their muscles to put the club in their place. They'll sell postcards for them though. Crumbs from the table


----------



## madamv (Apr 17, 2014)

Great publicity for Banksy but also, imo , a nice way to donate to the kids.  How the hell is the Mayor getting away with this?  I know Nothing of the area btw, but believe the intention was to publicly draw attention to banksy and the club equally.

Let's hope banksy sees it and denies it and makes another, with clearer intent.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

madamv said:


> Great publicity for Banksy but also, imo , a nice way to donate to the kids.  How the hell is the Mayor getting away with this?  I know Nothing of the area btw, but believe the intention was to publicly draw attention to banksy and the club equally.
> 
> Let's hope banksy sees it and denies it and makes another, with clearer intent.


He has disowned his work before and rendered it valueless. Perhaps he could do that and then ensure Riverside/Broad Plain benefit some other way


----------



## madamv (Apr 17, 2014)

Seems the easiest way to poke the man in the eye.  Pity he didn't leave a note specifically donating to the boys club.


----------



## dervish (Apr 17, 2014)

madamv said:


> Seems the easiest way to poke the man in the eye.  Pity he didn't leave a note specifically donating to the boys club.



this.

That would have made this a lot simpler. As it is by any measure of the law the council own it and can and probably will sell it.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

...the money going to pay some chief exec's salary or whatnot


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

The council aren't even sure that they own the wall that the door it was affixed to was in. Hence the threats.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2014)

dervish said:


> this.
> 
> That would have made this a lot simpler. As it is by any measure of the law the council own it and can and probably will sell it.



They deserve it. It costs them a fortune to clean graffiti. The money can help offset those costs so that taxpayers money goes to public services (during this tory squeeze) instead of cleaning up after vandals.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> The council aren't even sure that they own the wall that the door it was affixed to was in. Hence the threats.


Indeed. All the early stories yesterday were saying the council 'wasn't 100% sure'

Are they sure now then?
Can they show us the proof?
Is the removal to the museum a compromise because they actually really don't know who owns the wall?
Was the club brow beaten into accepting this because their resources are scarcer than BCC's?


----------



## peterkro (Apr 17, 2014)

If the guy who took it had thought about it he would've replaced the piece of ply.No attempt to deny the owner (whoever that is) of their property.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

Gromit said:


> They deserve it. It costs them a fortune to clean graffiti. The money can help offset those costs so that taxpayers money goes to public services (during this tory squeeze) instead of cleaning up after vandals.


Like youth clubs and that?


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

Remember when they nicked St Andrews' lampposts and put them up in Clifton?

Now they're nicking the graf and doing the same


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Good on you Dennis. It was put there to be fucking taken by them. Why he didn't just give them the 100 grand they need i don't know.



Exactly what I thought when I read about it. In fact it was more along the lines of 'well just give 'em a hundred grand then, you cunt.'


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2014)

JTG said:


> Like youth clubs and that?



Thats a community service not a public service.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 17, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Thats a community service not a public service.



Who the fuck do you think uses community services?


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Thats a community service not a public service.


Potato potahto


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Who the fuck do you think uses community services?



Who the customer is is irrelevant its who the provider is that deems whether it is private, public or 3rd sector.

Many 3rd sector project are supported by public sector but thats not an obligation and when resources are tight the lion share goes to essential services. Is this an essential service?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 17, 2014)

FFS


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

Fantastic, he's now progressed to actually supporting cutting funding for this club. Fucking star gromit.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Who the customer is is irrelevant its who the provider is that deems whether it is private, public or 3rd sector.
> 
> Many 3rd sector project are supported by public sector but thats not an obligation and when resources are tight the lion share goes to essential services. Is this an essential service?


I'm concerned about the welfare of underprivileged youth in an area I spent some years living and working in. What the fuck are you on about and why?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2014)

JTG said:


> I'm concerned about the welfare of underprivileged youth in an area I spent some years living and working in. What the fuck are you on about and why?



I thought it was quite clear. I'm supporting the council making use of a famous vandal's work to fund their coffers when so many non famous vandals have helped drain those coffers with their criminal damage.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Fantastic, he's now progressed to actually supporting cutting funding for this club. Fucking star gromit.



No I'd rather labour get back into power and increase public spending. But until that happens if its a choice between funding essential services and non essential services with limited funds available it seems pretty much a no brainer to me.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

No, the waffle I quoted. The stuff that seems to be supporting cuts


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

Gromit said:


> No I'd rather labour get back into power and increase public spending. But until that happens if its a choice between funding essential services and non essential services with limited funds available it seems pretty much a no brainer to me.


So you mean yes, not no.


----------



## astral (Apr 17, 2014)

madamv said:


> How the hell is the Mayor getting away with this?



The same way that the Mayor has got away with everything else he has done to fuck over the working class since he got into power, by ignoring anyone who complains about him and over ruling the council when they vote against him.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

'Protecting essential services by threatening them and removing assets to Clifton'


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

astral said:


> The same way that the Mayor has got away with everything else he has done to fuck over the working class since he got into power, by ignoring anyone who complains about him and over ruling the council when they vote against him.


I look forward to his appearance at this year's bookfair. He has been invited hasn't he?


----------



## astral (Apr 17, 2014)

JTG said:


> I look forward to his appearance at this year's bookfair. He has been invited hasn't he?



Why yes, yes he has JTG I'm looking forward to it too.

There's an online petition up at the moment, which is a vote of no confidence in him,


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

astral said:


> Why yes, yes he has JTG I'm looking forward to it too.
> 
> There's an online petition up at the moment, which is a vote of no confidence in him,


I'm doing nothing today, may as well sign it. Linky?


----------



## astral (Apr 17, 2014)

JTG said:


> 'Protecting essential services by threatening them and removing assets to Clifton'



Only no one is going to be able to get to Clifton unless they live there.  

We're going to have to move our offices, because no one will be able to get work unless they live with walking/cycling distance.  The same week he announced that he was progressing with the RPS he also announced that he was cutting loads of local bus routes in to Clifton.


----------



## xenon (Apr 17, 2014)

JTG said:


> It's almost as though there's a pattern of Banksy trying to semi-anonymously help good causes in his home town



It might have been wiser to screw it to the youth club's wall. Or give a statement as to who should have it. Presumably it's still technically his. Not the council's anyway.

e2a scratch that. I imagine the youth club is council property anyway.

I reckon Bnaksy should have just given the pice to the youth club, - put it inside or what ever. Agree with people re what's happening the stealing of public space and Ferguson's shinanigins. But I can't really get behind taking publicaly placed art works to raise money for individual organisations. No matter how worthy the cause.


----------



## astral (Apr 17, 2014)

http://epetitions.bristol.gov.uk/epetition_core/community/petition/2286


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

astral said:


> Only no one is going to be able to get to Clifton unless they live there.
> 
> We're going to have to move our offices, because no one will be able to get work unless they live with walking/cycling distance.  The same week he announced that he was progressing with the RPS he also announced that he was cutting loads of local bus routes in to Clifton.


TBF I'm broadly in favour of isolating Clifton, providing they don't get to influence anything outside either


----------



## astral (Apr 17, 2014)

JTG said:


> TBF I'm broadly in favour of isolating Clifton, providing they don't get to influence anything outside either



Unfortunately I have to work there and whereas I can cycle most of my team can't.  They either have young children and need flexibility or they live miles away.  George's solution is that they should get jobs closer to home.

Strangely he didn't use that argument with the NHS staff after he removed all their parking in Kingsdown.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

Clifton for the Cliftonish! 

Everywhere else for the Cliftonish as well!


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2014)

xenon said:


> It might have been wiser to screw it to the youth club's wall. Or give a statement as to who should have it. Presumably it's still technically his. Not the council's anyway.



If Banksy painted it he is well aware how location = possession. The fact its not on the Youth Club leads me to believe he knew nothing about said club and never had any intention to donate it to them. Had he known about the club he might very well have chosen to. But I don't think he did know or he cocked it right up.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 17, 2014)

Gromit said:


> If Banksy painted it he is well aware how location = possession. The fact its not on the Youth Club leads me to believe he knew nothing about said club and never had any intention to donate it to them. Had he known about the club he might very well have chosen to. But I don't think he did know or he cocked it right up.


Here's the outside of the club. Try very hard and see if you can think of a reason why he didn't use it:


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

'He knew nothing about said club'

The club dominates the area visually, it's right next to the M32, is the only reason you'd go up the road we're talking about and has massive big signs outside saying what it is. You can't miss it, you really can't.


----------



## astral (Apr 17, 2014)

JTG said:


> The club dominates the area visually, it's right next to the M32, is the only reason you'd go up the road we're talking about and has massive big signs outside saying what it is. You can't miss it, you really can't.



Unless, like Gromit you're deliberately trying to.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Here's the outside of the club. Try very hard and see if you can think of a reason why he didn't use it:



Because it already get lottery funding and he doesn't support the National Lottery?


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

Gromit said:


> Because it already get lottery funding and he doesn't support the National Lottery?


What?


----------



## Gromit (Apr 17, 2014)

JTG said:


> What?



Your instruction was to try hard to find a reason why he didn't use it based on that photo. Photo shows a lottery fund sign. Did I succeed?


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

I didn't instruct anything


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 17, 2014)

So fucking bored of Banksy.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

King Biscuit Time said:


> So fucking bored of Banksy.


Thanks for coming then. Any views on His Georgeness stealing income from inner city youth?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 17, 2014)

I find GH almost as irritating as Banksy. 
The fact this shitstorm even exisits is tantamount to the fact that neither Banksy nor ol' Red Cacks Ferguson gives a fuck about inner city youth.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 17, 2014)

astral said:


> The same week he announced that he was progressing with the RPS he also announced that he was cutting loads of local bus routes in to Clifton.



He's doing what now? There's fuck all services to Clifton as it is! 

I can't say I follow local politics too much so has anyone got any good links to information about this mayor's apparent cuntishness?


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 17, 2014)

JTG said:


> TBF I'm broadly in favour of isolating Clifton, providing they don't get to influence anything outside either



Spare a thought for me. Probably the only skint person actually living in Clifton!


----------



## astral (Apr 17, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> He's doing what now? There's fuck all services to Clifton as it is!



http://www.travelwest.info/sites/default/files/13th April 2014 Service Changes_0.pdf

Here's the details of the changes to the bus services.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

Doctor Carrot said:


> He's doing what now? There's fuck all services to Clifton as it is!


That's because you're all traveling by Sedan chair


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 17, 2014)

JTG said:


> That's because you're all traveling by Sedan chair



Yeah but one of my slaves got mauled by my pack of basset hounds so I have to rely on the pauper wagons that some times roll past....or bus as I've some times heard it called.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 17, 2014)

Gromit said:
			
		

> Your instruction was to try hard to find a reason why he didn't use it based on that photo. Photo shows a lottery fund sign. Did I succeed?



Hey imagine nailing it to a metal wall! Now that would be art.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 17, 2014)

What Georgey boy should do is take the piece, stick it in the Bristol museum for a week or so, put a donation box out for the youth centre and leave it at that.  People wet themselves for Banksy so I think this way the city benefits from incoming visitors, the museum benefits and the youth club benefits.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

After that he could resign and commit ritual hara-kiri on one of the golden unicorns on top of City Rovers Hall


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 17, 2014)

It's up in the museum now.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

Could be worse I suppose. They could have closed Park Street at the weekend to enable a load of hoorays to slide down it. Can't say they haven't got their priorities straight


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

Incidentally, has anyone been to one of these events where Ferguson pays BCC money to his daughter so that she can close a few roads for the afternoon? I'm too busy trying to make the most of visiting the park before his initiatives to ban fun in them succeed


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

xenon said:


> But I can't really get behind taking publicaly placed art works to raise money for individual organisations. No matter how worthy the cause.


'Pblically placed' meaning somewhere it wouldn't be seen by anyone other than users of the club? Which is where it was


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 17, 2014)

Youth services are utterly essential. They are as important and as vital as any other children's service. How anyone can think otherwise is beyond me


----------



## big eejit (Apr 17, 2014)

These cunts saying it's against the law for the club to take it, have they never seen any feelgood movies? You know where someone breaks a minor law for the greater good. And the full force of the law comes down upon them with the vocal support of canting cunts played by unsympathetic character actors. Well cunts, they are you. You are them. Take a look at yourselves. 

And why should Banksy give them the money. Celebrities do appearances to raise cash, sportsmen play benefits etc. It's the way these things work. You give your time and skills. 

Well done Banksy. You cunt. 

Ferguson, you red-trousered cunt, try to stop being a cunt for one day.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 17, 2014)

Excellent blog piece on this by Paul Green, my fave Bristol photographer. He recorded the unfolding drama:

http://paulgreenphotography.com/ban...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## laptop (Apr 17, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Why he didn't just give them the 100 grand they need i don't know.



What, and deprive the Mayor and the Council of the opportunity to make fools of themselves?

So much more added value with this malarkey...


----------



## Geri (Apr 17, 2014)

JTG said:


> Incidentally, has anyone been to one of these events where Ferguson pays BCC money to his daughter so that she can close a few roads for the afternoon? I'm too busy trying to make the most of visiting the park before his initiatives to ban fun in them succeed


 
I went to one, it was rubbish.


----------



## JTG (Apr 17, 2014)

big eejit said:


> These cunts saying it's against the law for the club to take it, have they never seen any feelgood movies? You know where someone breaks a minor law for the greater good. And the full force of the law comes down upon them with the vocal support of canting cunts played by unsympathetic character actors. Well cunts, they are you. You are them. Take a look at yourselves.
> 
> And why should Banksy give them the money. Celebrities do appearances to raise cash, sportsmen play benefits etc. It's the way these things work. You give your time and skills.
> 
> ...


----------



## jusali (Apr 23, 2014)

What a fiasco! 
Controversy as ever with Banksy one thing it shows up is the greed of people. 
Whether it's greed for good or greed for bad, most, or all parties saw 100 grand on that wall and not some pleasant graffiti with some ironic subject matter.


----------



## killer b (Apr 23, 2014)

Christ, its a shit painting isnt it?


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 23, 2014)

It's also a rip off of the shit painting banksys should do twitter suggestion - posted over a year ago. People dancing but looking at their phone over the shoulder.


----------



## killer b (Apr 23, 2014)

Brilliant


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 23, 2014)

Check it out: @BanksyIdeas



> Stencil of people at a New Years party not dancing, but standing staring at their phones. If ur reading this, ur part of the problem, yeah?


----------



## killer b (Apr 23, 2014)

Was he always this shit? I remember thinking he was witty and vital in the early 00s. 

this crap is vettriano for liberal hipsters. Revolting.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 23, 2014)

killer b said:


> Was he always this shit? I remember thinking he was witty and vital in the early 00s.
> 
> this crap is vettriano for liberal hipsters. Revolting.


Yes.


----------



## jusali (Apr 23, 2014)

killer b said:


> Christ, its a shit painting isnt it?



Well it's no Monet I'll grant you.......


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 23, 2014)

Hey, who is in the cage 'man'.


----------



## killer b (Apr 23, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Yes.


 how embarassing.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 23, 2014)

butchers knows him.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> butchers knows him.


Gropey George?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 23, 2014)

Benefactor Banksy.


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2014)

Happy now twats:

_Bristol mayor George Ferguson has been told by Banksy that the Mobile Lovers artwork should be the property of the Broad Plain Boys Club.

The illusive street artist left the work attached to a wall outside the boxing club. Volunteers at the cash-strapped club thought their prayers had been answered, but police later called to warn the volunteers against selling the valuable artwork.

Bristol City Council later removed it and placed it in an art gallery in the city.

However this evening the mayor tweeted: "Just received confirmation by #Banksy that note to #Bristol Broad Plain Boys Club is authentic. Great to have a clear resolution @banksynews"

He then added: "As far as I'm concerned it now belongs to the club as I'd agreed once confirmation received from Banksy."_


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2014)

Never trust local knowledge eh rover07 / Gromit /etc


----------



## Geri (May 7, 2014)

astral said:


> http://www.travelwest.info/sites/default/files/13th April 2014 Service Changes_0.pdf
> 
> Here's the details of the changes to the bus services.


 
Which ones affect Clifton?


----------



## Citizen66 (May 7, 2014)

Maybe the gallery could buy it given it was felt that was its rightful home?


----------



## butchersapron (May 7, 2014)

George ferguson can now take anything he wants anywhere in the city unless you can prove it's yours. Well done Montpelier. He might return it later.


----------



## JTG (May 7, 2014)

See, told you I was right. I live here see.
Recurring theme with Banksy stuff it seems


----------



## big eejit (May 8, 2014)

I'm sure Ferguson will recognise the sentiment at the end of the Banksy letter - "Things may come to those who wait, but only the things left behind by those who hustle." 

Check out @bbcrb's Tweet:


----------



## Awesome Wells (May 8, 2014)

I heard that smug twat (redpants) this morning. He really is an odious twat. It wasn't his to take much like the Bristol Library basement. Cunt.


----------



## butchersapron (May 8, 2014)

Nothing from rover07 or Gromit yet. 

The idea of him using the club is not really true though.


----------



## Gromit (May 8, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Nothing from rover07 or Gromit yet.
> 
> The idea of him using the club is not really true though.



1. So its obvious from the letter that no it wasn't Banksy's intention all along that the club should have it despite what many claimed.
2. Even he thinks they hustled it and applauds those that hustle. When its a small community enterprise hustling its admirable but is it so admirable when the mayor tried his own hustle? Bit of shit sentiment imo.
3. Nice bit of publicity for the vandal. 
4. Even he has now admitted that he causes criminal damage the scum.




5. But I am glad that the local community is going to see some capital as a result of all this. How generous the Boy's club is with their new role of local patron remains to be seen.


----------



## butchersapron (May 8, 2014)

Gromit said:


> 1. So its obvious from the letter that no it wasn't Banksy's intention all along that the club should have it despite what many claimed.
> 2. Even he thinks they hustled it and applauds those that hustle. When its a small community enterprise hustling its admirable but is it so admirable when the mayor tried his own hustle? Bit of shit sentiment imo.
> 3. Nice bit of publicity for the vandal.
> 4. Even he has now admitted that he causes criminal damage the scum.
> ...


So, 5 steps in which you were wrong.

Well done Gromit.


----------



## butchersapron (May 8, 2014)

Gromit said:


> 5. But I am glad that the local community is going to see some capital as a result of all this. How generous the Boy's club is with their new role of local patron remains to be seen.



This is fantastic:

_i was totally wrong, but i bet the people i was wrong about turn out to be cunts. Let's wait until they prove themselves cunts before calling them cunts shall we? Trust me on this._


----------



## Gromit (May 8, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> This is fantastic:
> 
> _i was totally wrong, but i bet the people i was wrong about turn out to be cunts. Let's wait until they prove themselves cunts before calling them cunts shall we? Trust me on this._


What you talking about totally wrong? That letter proves me totally right.


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 8, 2014)

Ferguson is a wandering hands, hubristic, thieving, lying, disingenuous, asset-hiding, narcissistic, dishonest, self-congratulory, privatising, enclosing, down-his-nose arsehole who has done nothing of note that benefits the great many people of the real Bristol (as opposed to his kind of people, who benefit from his cash cow gentrification projects and urban clearances).


----------



## astral (May 8, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Ferguson is a wandering hands, hubristic, thieving, lying, disingenuous, asset-hiding, narcissistic, dishonest, self-congratulory, privatising, enclosing, down-his-nose arsehole who has done nothing of note that benefits the great many people of the real Bristol (as opposed to his kind of people, who benefit from his cash cow gentrification projects and urban clearances).



You forgot nepotistic


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 8, 2014)

astral said:


> You forgot nepotistic


Mea culpa!


----------

